#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What you thing about mesh technology ,it's related with wireless technology

## Wondergirl

A network setup where each computer & network device is interconnected with one another ,allowing for most transmission to be distributed,even if one of the connection go down.It is a topology commonly used for wireless networks .

share about the mesh topology's Advantages & Disadvantages ? :feedback please:  :feedback please:

----------


## Joker

> A network setup where each computer & network device is interconnected with one another ,allowing for most transmission to be distributed,even if one of the connection go down.It is a topology commonly used for wireless networks .
> 
> share about the mesh topology's Advantages & Disadvantages ?


Mesh Topology totally a mess, You nee more capital to maintain because it nee more devices to buy. If there is an error, only an expert in network administration can find solution.

----------


## Assassin

> Mesh Topology totally a mess, You nee more capital to maintain because it nee more devices to buy. If there is an error, only an expert in network administration can find solution.


Not really, there are some advantages like, If any node broken each node connected to a separate network so there will be no errors and it will automatically find another device connected to the topology. More than this additional devices never interrupt the network so it will improve traffic. That's much more important here.

----------


## Joker

> Not really, there are some advantages like, If any node broken each node connected to a separate network so there will be no errors and it will automatically find another device connected to the topology. More than this additional devices never interrupt the network so it will improve traffic. That's much more important here.


Read my point carefully, It requires an expert to maintain even though he should frequently supervise the network because of it's redundancy present in Network. If you are a skilled one then no worries or else you will shutdown your company with in 2 months..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moana

> A network setup where each computer & network device is interconnected with one another ,allowing for most transmission to be distributed,even if one of the connection go down.It is a topology commonly used for wireless networks .
> 
> share about the mesh topology's Advantages & Disadvantages ?


Mesh networks are resilient, self-configuring, and efficient. You dont need to mess with them after often minimal work required to set them up, and they provide arguably the best and highest throughput you can achieve in your home.

----------

